# Rabbit Syphilis



## ALINDSEY (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm sad to say that our bunny was diagnosed yesterday with rabbit syphilis. We also found out that once infected always infected and he should therefore never have contact with another rabbit. We recently took in another rabbit and let them have contact through the cages. She, unfortunately, is now likely to be a carrier and should never have contact with another rabbit either. :in tears:

Does anyone know of a rescue organization that takes sick rabbits? We are unable to afford the treatments for him especially since it's likely he will have an outbreak in the future and it will be just as costly. It's not just the cost. I don't think I can administer the shots at home and I think daily trips to the vet in the car would just cause our bunny too much stress. Stress is what causes the outbreaks in the first place. 

I am thinking that euthanasia might be the kindest thing we could do for our bunny. Anyone have any suggestions for low-cost euthanasia options?

And one more thing, is there anyone out there with experience in treating a bunny with rabbit syphilis? I would be very interested to hear of your experiences.


----------



## JBun (Nov 30, 2013)

I also replied to your post on the other thread.

Rabbit syphilis is very treatable, and if done correctly, your rabbit should no longer be a carrier. If your vet is telling you that it isn't curable, are you sure your vet is an experienced rabbit vet? 

http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/finding-vet-13366/

Aside from an initial vet visit cost, treatment should be relatively cheap, as bicillin is cheap and readily available in many places. If you can't afford taking your rabbit to the vet to give the shots, you can learn to do it yourself. There isn't anything complicated about giving sub q shots, and it only needs to be done every few days. It would be a real shame for your rabbits to be pts, because of something so simple and treatable as syphilis. If you do treat, both rabbits will need to be treated.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Bacterial/Syph_gen.html
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/syphilis.shtml
http://www.criver.com/files/pdfs/infectious-agents/rm_ld_r_treponema_paraluiscuniculi.aspx

If you are still wanting to look for a rescue to take your rabbits to, you will need to post your location.


----------



## ALINDSEY (Nov 30, 2013)

The vet I used is listed on the House Rabbit Society for my area (Georgia) and she is familiar with rabbits. The treatment will cost $161 if I do it myself and $282 if I have them do it. That's a lot of money for our young family. It will cost $141 to have him pts at the vet. We could possibly afford the one treatment of $161 one time but not if it comes back in 4 weeks or so. I've contacted a local University Animal Hospital to see if they can do anything for us.

So giving rabbits shots is not hard? I can't imagine catching him and holding him down without injecting myself in the process!


----------



## JBun (Nov 30, 2013)

If treated correctly, it shouldn't come back ever. If you feel fairly confident, you may be able to do it yourself. You would probably need a helper to hold your rabbit while giving the injection. Here's a you tube video showing a sub q injection. You can see if it looks like something you could do. The vet should show you exactly how to do it, if that's what you decide.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPK7Aw7esuk[/ame]

That seems like an awful high price for doing it yourself, when a bottle of bicillin only costs $10-20 and syringes are less than 50 cents each. Since you've already had the initial vet visit, you should really only be paying for the meds, shots, and them showing you how to do it yourself. I wouldn't pay more than $50. It may be cheaper for you to pick up your own bottle of bicillin. Most livestock feed stores carry it, or your vet could write you a prescription to pick up at a pharmacy. As for having the vet do it, almost $300 seems like a rip off, when all you are doing is bringing your rabbit in about 5 times, for a simple injection.

http://www.jefferspet.com/long-lasting-penicillin/camid/LIV/cp/16329/

Just because the HRS recommends a vet, doesn't always mean the vet is great. Hopefully the university will be more affordable. Otherwise, I would suggest calling around to different rabbit vets in your area, and ask what they would charge. This list may have some other vet choices that you could try giving a call.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/ga-rabbit-savvy-vets-10075/

Possible rabbit rescue listings. http://rabbit.rescueshelter.com/Georgia


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 4, 2013)

I totally agree with everything Jenny says. That vet is trying to rip you off. Penicillin injections are nowhere near the prices they quoted not even added up together! I highly suggest finding another vet. I know breeders who have had to deal with vent disease and it can sometimes be difficult to get rid of but it shouldn't be that expensive. Good luck


----------



## missyscove (Dec 4, 2013)

Treponema (rabbit syphilis) is easily treated with injectible (never oral!) penicillin. There's evidence that some other antibiotics may cure the lesions but not the disease, but in my experience penicillin is considered curative.


----------



## ALINDSEY (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you all and especially to Jenny for posting the link to the YouTube video. I'm happy to report that I was able to successfully administer the injections and our bunny is doing very well! As far as I can tell the symptoms are gone. And it did end up only costing about $11 for the injections through my vet. The other money was for pain medication and an eye cream but I chose not to buy those from her. I gave our bunny children's ibuprofen for the pain and the penicillin cleared up the crustiness in his eyes as well. 

The vet tech showed us how to wrap him up in a towel in order to give him the shots. He was surprisingly compliant and didn't seem to mind or even feel the shots. 

Sorry it took so long to post my follow-up but wanted to make sure to pass along my thanks. And thank you most of all for not judging me (at least publicly ). I really thought we had no options. 

Thanks again and Happy New Year!

Allison


----------



## JBun (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear he is doing better and that you were able to treat him successfully. I totally understand how overwhelming it can feel when your rabbit is sick and you don't understand what is the best thing to do, or how to go about doing it. I've been there too, and it's not easy. I'm glad you found us here and that we were able to share some helpful information, that in turn helped you and your bun. 

Thanks so much for updating. Often we never hear how a rabbit is after having a health problem, so it's really nice to hear a success story. All the best to you, and feel free to stick around. There's lots of great info on this forum, as well as a great community of members that all care for and love rabbits.


----------



## pani (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooray, Allison! I'm glad to hear that your bun's doing better! 

:thanks: Thank you for updating us - I remember reading this thread around the time you created it, and wishing the best for your buns.


----------



## aj82 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a great story with a really lovely outcome! Well done x


----------

